# Before/After Satalite images of the storm...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...g-tornado-destruction.html?ref=us#1-2-385-372

VERY Heart breaking to see this... you can zoom all the way out & in, pan, and slide the bar to see before & after.....


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

man that brings back bad memories of katrina here. i hope the gov helps them get this one sorted out and back on its feet better than what we went through


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You can hear about the devastation, but to see it like that.....That is so sad.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> You can hear about the devastation, but to see it like that.....That is so sad.


Yeah...so sad...and you should see some of the befores and afters on Japan..wow.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Matthew 24:7 calls it the birthing pains of the end."nation will go to war against nation ,kingdom against kingdom .there will be famines in earthquakes in many parts of the world .but all of this is only the first of the birth pains with more to come". Maby not in our life time but one day.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Yeah...so sad...and you should see some of the befores and afters on Japan..wow.



I did. Here's the Japan link. You do the same thing. Grab the bar to see the before and after.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/events/japan-quake-2011/beforeafter.htm


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Both are truly shocking.


----------

